# deviantART or FurAffinity



## Verona (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't know if there is already a topic about this. But I'm curious, which gallery you like the most?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 5, 2008)

once again, FA for the win, and i prefer yiffstar though XD


----------



## Verona (Jul 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> once again, FA for the win, and i prefer yiffstar though XD



On YiffStar too? XD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

FA. Usually much better quality art. Though Yiffit also has quality art.


----------



## Verona (Jul 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> FA. Usually much better quality art. Though Yiffit also has quality art.



Yiffit? Isn't that same as Furverts?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

Verona said:


> Yiffit? Isn't that same as Furverts?



The addy is yiffit.com, but yeah, same thing.


----------



## Verona (Jul 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> The addy is yiffit.com, but yeah, same thing.



Yeah, I'm there too, but not very active.


----------



## Erro (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a DA account, but I do not use it. I haven't looked into it in depth, but as I understand DA has some pretty weird fine print in their terms of service, pertaining to the rights to the artwork posted there. So I kinda just ignore it, I don't even remember what my login is.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 5, 2008)

Most of the crap about DAs rights to art section is just some person with little legal understanding freaking out and going "oh my gawd! DA can steal my art!!!" 

If you read it, they actualy protect you much better than other sites, they will use your art as examples but will never profit from it without your consent. I've read it many times and insured I have a good understanding of it. And with the way its writen, they are protecting you almost as much as they are protecting themselves.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 5, 2008)

I use my DA a LOT more than my FA, I'll admit.

on FA most people don't read the stories that I write, and all of my characters are from all the stories XD So I'll have to say DA, though the people there are sometimes heartless


----------



## Strick-Nine (Jul 5, 2008)

I prefer FA far more than dA.

I've had a dA account (Actually two, but I didn't like my old screen name so I made a new one) for years and it's always been rather, blegh. And plus it's a bit of a pain considering my stuff is usually very dark in colour, thus the light grey/green colour background tends to blur out my stuff, thankfully FA has a dark and easy-on-the-eye layout available.

As well if I ever get the feeling of drawing wild man orgies with muscle and body hair everywhere, I know I'd get banned in an instance over on dA with that, yet I'd get by without any hassle on FA.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 5, 2008)

I like deviantART for the sole reason that it's freaking hard to get noticed on dA when you're doing your own thing.  However when you do find people who like you for what you're doing, it's a lot more satisfying.  It's more like the real world, and that's how I goddamn like it!

And I get less weird commissions in dA.


----------



## XoPp (Jul 6, 2008)

i like DA more for posting art, since you can post freely nearly anything there like videos, stories, music and such.
but i like to browse FA more because deviantart is full of photographers witch i dont like too much, and i think FA has better anthro artists.

and other small reasons i dont want to list.


----------



## Verona (Jul 6, 2008)

Many people also thinks that FA is only for furry art and that's why they don't join FA.


----------



## Freehaven (Jul 6, 2008)

What, no option for FurryArtPile?


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 6, 2008)

Truthfully I can't pick one. They both have their pros and cons for me.

I _love_ the diversity and variety of artwork I find on DA. Lots and lots of sources of inspiration there. However it's just so huge and vast it's so easy to get lost in the crowd as an artist. FA's nice because I feel like a have a more accepting audience and people seem much more friendly than on DA, but I get the feeling from that folks pass by my stuff if it doesn't have that "adult" tag on it. May not be true, but eh. xD I use em both just the same!


----------



## Verona (Jul 6, 2008)

Freehaven said:


> What, no option for FurryArtPile?




Wow is that gallery so populiar? XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 6, 2008)

Fur affinity all the way ^^. DA is just too confusing to work out


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 6, 2008)

*Um, FA bias anyone?

But really, I think many of us can relate to the horror of DA's frontpage. Millisecond recognition!? Shame...*


----------



## joshstory (Jul 6, 2008)

FA
FA
FA

That is why it is driving me nuts, for the fact that I cannot get on it.
Ah, Please, fix FA.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 7, 2008)

I fucking hate DA. Or at least I used to...I forgot why I did. Hah.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 7, 2008)

DA sucks for many reasons, many reasons for why FA doesn't.

Fuck DA and their no-porn rule and favoritism.


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 7, 2008)

I like FA WAY better than DA, even though I'm still ignored on both. xD FA is way friendlier and DA is way too Art nazi for me.  Though, I'm still on DA. I just don't submit anymore.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jul 7, 2008)

I use DA for all my art, FA is obviously for my furry stuff.
However, FA is the only furry art gallery I use.


----------



## Lonely (Jul 7, 2008)

As I don't post art, my views are a bit different.  DA is nice because it's interface tends to work better that FA (they have a search for one, and the comment and note systems work better)  Plus I have several freinds on DA.  

FA's community it what makes it shine.  There are far fewer asswipes here and those that are here are quickly delt with.  Artists seem to be more outgoing and more likely to respond, as well as having fewerer theft countermeasures that can get really annoying.

For now I'd say I like DA better for my friends there, but if FA can start making strides to catch up to DA, my opinion will quickly shift.

Also, anyone who thinks DA's mods are bad have never been on animepaper.net.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

I have accounts on both, though I never tried Yiffstar. Hmmm, interesting.


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 10, 2008)

I value Furaffinity for the smaller and more cohesive community, and also the main supply of fine anthropomorphic animal art, in a +Watch and +fav package and the ease of commenting.

But I also value deviant art for the sheer variety and quantity of submissions there. I love the fact I can search (Yes, I know!) for "Owl Calligraphy" and find several things. However, it is so large and, the feel of it is different, so that I rarely comment or +fave there.

They are both good, in their own ways, for me.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 10, 2008)

My crappy internet connection prevents me from even browsing DA, so it's FA for me. Besides, you guys is leik far better


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 10, 2008)

It all depends on what I want to look at, but I voted FA, simply because I can submit my music (which I have started doing on DA too, but FA has a category for it ^..^)


----------



## Mayonaka000 (Jul 10, 2008)

Generally, I like DA better because for one thing, it doesn't take forever to load, it doesn't die all the time, and all the comments and watches work a little smoother on DeviantART. 

That's just my opinion. ^^;


----------



## Kanic (Jul 10, 2008)

I like FA a lot better


----------



## Verona (Jul 13, 2008)

AnarchicQ said:


> I use DA for all my art, FA is obviously for my furry stuff.
> However, FA is the only furry art gallery I use.




But FA is for anything, not only for furry art.


----------



## Jayness (Jul 13, 2008)

FA sucks less.
yeah.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 13, 2008)

FA because it has less japanimation crap. Then again, it's always dead.


----------



## Merp (Jul 13, 2008)

I like both ...DA does have an abundance of Naruto Fan Art....but I've found some really good artists behind all of that and I joined like 4 years ago....so its kinda been there a while....I like FA because well I like furry art and I like to do furry art...and there are furs everywhere...so its just all around good....

I like both about the same....


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 13, 2008)

I think both have their positive and negative benefits.
Though aren't the results to your question going to be a LITTLE biased since you're asking a fur-related site which site they like more. A fur-related site or an art related site. Hmmm lets see now...xD


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

Failure FurAffinity is still better than Corporate deviantART in my humble opinion.


----------



## NiChan (Jul 13, 2008)

I like both. However in my opinion I think FA has more freedom when it comes to posting certain images. Like sexual themes. Now I COMPLETELY understand why they don't want graphic sort of themes on there, and yet there are people who post up gorgeous artwork that involved 2 figures having sex and it's romantic and isn't graphic at all. And yet for some reason their art gets taken down while a bunch of other "art" that breaks the rules stays up a lot longer and is STILL around today.

I think the funniest moment was when there was an uproar about posting nude imagery (I think it was male based nudity) and yet DA was hypocritical in having banners for places like suicidegirls.com. It's like saying, "male nudity is a no-no and female nudity is a-okay."

To sum it up - I like DA for it's organization and I like FA for it's freedom.


----------



## Snowden (Jul 13, 2008)

I like FA more because of its furry art.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 13, 2008)

In addition to the other reasons for this viewpoint already posted here...

I like FA better because, when they do routine maintenance (server failures notwithstanding), they take the site down for the half-day or so it takes to get it done. DA, on the other hand, leaves the site up, making the maintenance take aeons longer and ensuring a worse user experience during those operations than would be had if they'd just take the site down for tune-ups like any rational organization would.

That said, I've found the good FA visual artists also to be much more articulate and coherent than some of the good DA visual artists. For example, I once saw a beautifully done picture of the artist's Sonic fan character (some white bat named Halloween or something) on DA...and the description had basically three verbs, two prepositions, a couple articles, and at least ten nouns--not a coherent thought in it at all.

Not to say that doesn't happen here, or that there aren't any good artists on DA who can describe things coherently...but those are the minority in both cases, as far as I've seen.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 14, 2008)

FurAffinity, obviously.  

I could care less about DeviantArt.


----------



## Verona (Jul 17, 2008)

Merp said:


> I like both ...DA does have an abundance of Naruto Fan Art....but I've found some really good artists behind all of that and I joined like 4 years ago....so its kinda been there a while....I like FA because well I like furry art and I like to do furry art...and there are furs everywhere...so its just all around good....
> 
> I like both about the same....



I think there are pretty much Naruto fanart but FA don't have a Search! Sometimes it's annoying! :/


----------



## WoBebebe (May 10, 2021)

Both


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 18, 2021)

Unfortunately, I have to vote for DeviantArt. I like the design and layout of Fur Affinity and everything loads quickly. But I have two big issues with Fur Affnity. Maybe 3.
For one that I can't save up my searches in my browser (or on the site itself). When I type, let's say, "Pikachu" and change the settings to my liking and then I look through the first 3 pages maybe and want to continue later - I can't. I have to type in everything again and click the button until I reach page 4.
The other problem is that many artists still don't bother to edit their images and to upload a better resolution without compression. Of course, only talking about artists who upload their works in a higher resolution on Inkbunny for example.
This makes Fur Affinity pretty much useless for me and I have to use other platforms.
The third thing I don't like, is, that the "ych" pieces are not separated from completed images. And the main page is usally full of it. So even looking at the main page is pretty much pointless. To me at least. :') I'm not hating on it of course, but if I want to buy a ych art, I would definitely prefer to look for it in its own area. Other sites I use don't have a lot of ych art, it's not a problem there.


----------



## Khafra (Aug 18, 2021)

Cool necro lol
Though I guess as both sites have changed, the discussion is still valid. I personally use FA because I like the UI more, I like the options it gives for users interacting with each other, and the way profiles are laid out and customized. 
DA's main page however is usually much less flagrant than FA's, lol.


----------



## Foxridley (Aug 18, 2021)

I prefer FA, especially since DA shot themselves in the foot with eclipse. I find FA more user-friendly for navigation, and its tag system, while far from perfect, is made with furry interests in mind. Format-wise, the only thing I like about DA over FA is the ability to have folders within your faves.


----------



## ben909 (Aug 18, 2021)

<insert eclipse rage>...


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 18, 2021)

Imo, DA has a better algorithm dedicated to common interests and art, but I don't like the newer site.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 19, 2021)

I don't think I'd even seen FA in 2008 lol.

That said, I think DA is a much better site functionally, but the staff appear to be far and away out of touch with their users and seem to be throwing things at the wall to see what sticks most of the time. They're constantly toying with things that just don't need it, like which sorting modes users have access to. Not even how the modes work just whether you can even use them at all. They spit out recycled ideas from other sites in an attempt to get more revenue but it's always some second rate version of what they got the idea from and often you'd pay them more to get it. To this day the only reason I've ever had core is because it was gifted to me, there's just no reason for it.

The changes they made to sorting methods just before eclipse, and then eclipse itself, basically erased a solid 80% of interaction I'd get there. I had one piece reach the front page once, before those changes, and since then much better quality things I've submitted get like 20-30 favourites, and even a DD barely adds anything over what a piece had before. It really seems like they've utterly annihilated their own site.

This place on the other hand is almost the exact opposite because I'm always waiting for it to add any new functionality at all. I think if I posted as often and for as long, though, I'd probably have more followers here than on DA.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 19, 2021)

Fa because it allows nsfw so I can keep all of my art in the same place. Overall more comments and interaction. I got maybe 20 watchers on DeviantArt after 8 years? And some of them were spambots.

Even with all the new features for artists on DeviantArt, I don't plan to use any of them. Didn't even with the older version of the site.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 16, 2021)

See dA forum threads auto-lock 30 days past last post, that's how they prevent necro such as this and one of the many reasons why dA is a superior website.

I personally don't think necro is a bad thing but it's apparently against the Cock
I like it, it shows that people back then thought FA was a good website


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 16, 2021)

It's apples and oranges to me.  If overall community support, FA hand's down.

DA irritates me as it is supposed to be all art, but it's algorithm and popularity driven.  That said, it's good for posting photos, snapshots, and things like that.  So it has use.

FA is good for originality overall, but I'm not going to say it doesn't take some looks.  It's also a quiet niche site for sharing same, and seems to be quietly growing.

Ovrall, I think Discord is tearing them both up, unfortunately.
Also, this is hella necro?


----------



## Filter (Sep 17, 2021)

FA, by far. While I can appreciate the fact that not everybody likes animal characters, they're showcased on Fur Affinity in a way that I like. The artists I follow are also more active on here, and when I upload something myself it's more likely to be appreciated. I haven't posted to DA in ages. If anything, furry art is marginalized on DA, whereas it's featured on FA. Neither site is perfect, but there's a reason why I'm posting here rather than on DA forums.


----------



## Snipsy (Sep 17, 2021)

I really like the setup on FA, its very easy to navigate and makes a nice gallery for artworks. The shout system is cute too.


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 23, 2021)

i think the people that would have voted DA might be on DA right now


----------

